

When i send in my funding application... - niklasjm

when i send in my funding application...
do you show it to anyone else except the employees of ycombinator. I just want to be sure that not everyone sees it. 
Thanks, im currently working on my site, so will send in the application soon.
======
DabAsteroid
<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

_Will you sign an NDA? How do I know you won't steal my idea?

No, we won't sign an NDA. No venture firm would at this stage. The informal
commitment to secrecy on our application form is more than any VC would make.

In this connection you may want to read the first section of How to Start a
Startup on the value of mere ideas._

~~~
niklasjm
ok thanks for the info. just what i needed. I was'nt looking for an NDA (and i
know that no VC would sign it). I just wanted to to know that you would'nt
show it to alot of other parties. I think it's such a good idea so :)

